# New Hedgie Sleeping A lot!



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Hello guys,
I recently got my hedgie from Stasi finally! 
 Shes very adorable and nice. She seems
to sleep a lot, but she is eatting and drinking.
She is also running on her wheel, I'm just conserned about
her sleeping habits. Its starting to scare me because I want
her to be okay!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

How old is your hedgie?
They sleep alot when there young.


----------



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Shes only 7 weeks.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Babies sleep A LOT. 

Mine sleeps from about 7am till 12am. I'd wake him up at around 9pm to get him to eat and have some snuggle time, but even then, he'll just curl up and sleep on me. 

As long as she gets up at night, when all the lights are off and you've gone to bed, then it's fine. Just keep watch on how much she eats and drinks, and how "used" her wheel is.


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Coraline was the same way when I got her, normally I would just take her out for a little while each day and let her sleep on my stomach, that way she got her rest and we got to bond as well. But the best time that I had to actually watch her explore was early in the morning around 6-7 a.m.


----------



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Oh,
my Alesana uses her wheel every night! :]
She loves that thing, haha.
She's also a grumpy little thing,
I know she's quilling, but she's always huffing
at me haha. :] I pick her up anyways so she can
get used to me.


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

My hedgie is -almost- 8 weeks old and she sleeps a lot. She sleeps all day while I'm at work (or so I think). She usually ventures out of her hole around 7:30pm, eats, drinks, poops, and then motors around the cage a little bit. Then I usually play with her for 30-90 minutes. Then I plop her back into the cage, she motors around a little more and then goes back to sleep. I'm not sure how active she is at night, although I haven't seen her out (when I get up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night). 

Her temperature is fine (which I was concerned with at first). I also think she'll get a bit more active once I receive her wheel in the mail and get it up and running. I've had her since last Saturday and should receive her new Cake Walk Supreme wheel by the weekend.  I wouldn't worry too much about your baby hedgie sleeping a lot...they're babies. Human babies do the same thing. I'm also looking into setting up a pen for her in my living room each night so she can run around there for more awake time/exercise.


----------



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Yeah she seems to be doing well,
I'm waking up to a poopy wheel,
and a half empty food bowl every day. : D


----------

